# Bears?



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Haven't heard too much of anybody goin after any bears??? I'm sure the snow this year is really going to ruin it for some of you guys. :?...... I'd like to hear if anyone has had the chance to get out yet.

I just got this guy back from the taxidermist from a hunt three years ago in Idaho. The funnest i've ever had.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

3 years? Wow, long time


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Ya it was glad to get it back. Had a long wait but he did and excellent job on it. I looked around a lot before i took it in to have it done and he had done some of the best work that i could see by far. I have no complaints.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks worth the wait to me, nice job


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

for a better taxidermist for bears and about 2 and a half years less of waiting P.M. me and i will give you the info.


----------



## joephish (Jan 30, 2008)

What does something like that cost?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I paid around $2500. But that didn't include the cabinet base which i'm building myself or the log he's standing on. Just the mount and habitat. It took me a long time to decide where to take him, i looked around a lot and i could get it done for half that but it would've looked half as good. You get what you pay for i guess. Actual time at the taxidermist was about a lil over a year.

Anybody else had a chance to get out yet????


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

If it came from idaho you should have mounted it with the bait barrel next to it. If you really want to hunt bears the real way go to montana next year and fair chase it like the rest of us real bear hunters. Yes the snow sucked this year, but only the big boys were out!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

> If it came from idaho you should have mounted it with the bait barrel next to it. If you really want to hunt bears the real way go to montana next year and fair chase it like the rest of us real bear hunters.


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 :roll: :roll:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

1+[ { :roll: + :roll:}-{  * 8) } ]/ :mrgreen:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, Tree desperately needs the Elders to visit his house. PM me, and I will give you his address. :lol:


----------

